# Looking for an rping partner



## Cromwell (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello there! I'm a relatively newer member on this site and would love to make new friends and rp partners on this site. I'm a pretty chill person so feel free to talk to me if you have anything you'd like to share.  Anyways I'm looking for an RP partner who's interested in world building, adventure and action, or fantsy/sci fi types of rping. I would also prefer if my partner would be able to post around a paragraph or more (5 sentences minimum), above 18, and would be active at least once a week. Aside from that I don't really have any preferences on what types of characters that would be in an rp. So if your interested in taking a swing at an rp, just comment below or hit me up in a dm. Can't wait to meet ya lads!

I prefer Discord as my site of rping for those who are interested

Here's a list of what I'm comfortable with in my rps.
What I'm  conformable with:
-some level violence
-light kinks
-romance
-shippings
-paragraph responses

If your interested just message me and we could discuss the details further.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Hiya there! Seems like you seem to prefer good ol' sfw with light romance? If so, I am interested!


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 8, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hiya there! Seems like you seem to prefer good ol' sfw with light romance? If so, I am interested!


Sure! i'd like to Rp with you!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Neat! Also, thanks for the follow!


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hiya there! Seems like you seem to prefer good ol' sfw with light romance? If so, I am interested!


No problem mate!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Cool! So, shall we work out the details in a conversation?


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Cool! So, shall we work out the details in a conversation?


Yeah, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Alright!


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 15, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm interested! Might I be able to come up with something?


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 23, 2020)

AbstractReptile said:


> I'm interested! Might I be able to come up with something?


Sure thing! Just note me if you're interested!


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 6, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Did I ever respond to you? I'm terribly sorry if I didn't. Life's been in the way lately.


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Did I ever respond to you? I'm terribly sorry if I didn't. Life's been in the way lately.


I think I might have forgotten to respond back actually although I'm currently more interested in doing discord rps. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> I think I might have forgotten to respond back actually although I'm currently more interested in doing discord rps. Sorry about that.



No problem pal! Just had to check in real quick.


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 19, 2020)

bumpity bump!


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 14, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello there! I'm a new member on this site and I would love to make new friends and rp partners on this site. Anyways I'm looking for an RP partner who's interested in world building, slice of life, or fantsy/sci fi types of rping. Here's a list of what I'm comfortable  with in my rps.
> 
> What I'm  conformable with:
> -some level violence
> ...



Will do! <_the cat's eyes glow and as a shimmering rift appears, he laughs and dives into the hole...>_


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 15, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 16, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey there!
I'm not the most experienced RPer out there but I'm very able to deliver paragraph responses if you're interested


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 17, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Hey there!
> I'm not the most experienced RPer out there but I'm very able to deliver paragraph responses if you're interested


Hello there! I'd be interested to rp with you if you'd like to discuss more in notes.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello there! I'd be interested to rp with you if you'd like to discuss more in notes.


Of course! I'll send you one now


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 18, 2020)

bumpie


----------



## Preston (Oct 18, 2020)

This still open? :0


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 18, 2020)

Preston said:


> This still open? :0


Yeah, sure. I'm looking for people who can atleast write a paragraph or more btw.


----------



## Preston (Oct 18, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Yeah, sure. I'm looking for people who can atleast write a paragraph or more btw.


of course, I have RP'd a lot before


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 18, 2020)

Hey! You still lookin for buddies??


----------



## Preston (Oct 18, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> Hey! You still lookin for buddies??


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sure


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 18, 2020)

Preston said:


> of course, I have RP'd a lot before


Sure, just note me what you're looking for and we can discuss it there.


----------



## Preston (Oct 18, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Sure, just note me what you're looking for and we can discuss it there.


Notes on forums or normal FA?


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 19, 2020)

Preston said:


> Notes on forums or normal FA?


On forums


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 21, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello! I'd be interested.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 27, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello there! I'm a new member on this site and I would love to make new friends and rp partners on this site. Anyways I'm looking for an RP partner who's interested in world building, slice of life, or fantsy/sci fi types of rping. Here's a list of what I'm comfortable  with in my rps.
> I prefer to rp on Discord btw.
> 
> What I'm  conformable with:
> ...


Well I am an experienced role player looming for someone to join me in a fantasy style to if ya want we can DM to work out details


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 27, 2020)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> Well I am an experienced role player looming for someone to join me in a fantasy style to if ya want we can DM to work out details


Sure, just DM me what you'd be interested in doing.


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 31, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

Heyo! You said you like fantasy? All of my characters have some type of magic, so I'm set for fantasy rp! I can't rp on Discord, unfortunately, but will it work on here?


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 3, 2021)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Heyo! You said you like fantasy? All of my characters have some type of magic, so I'm set for fantasy rp! I can't rp on Discord, unfortunately, but will it work on here?


sorry, I prefer to only use Discord as my preferred platform.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> sorry, I prefer to only use Discord as my preferred platform.


Alright! I understand


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 5, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Orange-Is-Here (Jan 5, 2021)

Heya! I’m somewhat new to here too. We’re you willing to do any realistic RP?

edit: (I would use discord but it stopped working for me. Element would be preferable)


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 5, 2021)

Orange-Is-Here said:


> Heya! I’m somewhat new to here too. We’re you willing to do any realistic RP?
> 
> edit: (I would use discord but it stopped working for me. Element would be preferable)


I might be interested but I only use discord. Maybe some time later?


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 8, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 17, 2021)

boop


----------



## augmented u-turn (Apr 7, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello there! I'm a new member on this site and I would love to make new friends and rp partners on this site. Anyways I'm looking for an RP partner who's interested in world building, slice of life, or fantsy/sci fi types of rping. Here's a list of what I'm comfortable  with in my rps.
> I prefer to rp on Discord btw.
> 
> What I'm  conformable with:
> ...


i know this is old, but im interested in this, my old rp group fell apart and now im looking for new people to rp with, ive found one so far, and hes cool
btw im not a furry, but i do worldbuild and develop my ocs


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 14, 2021)

Helloo!  been loking for a fantasy roleplay as well 
IMy Discord is AstroRey#2535 so feel free to DM me any time you want
I am semi- lit (5+ lines including actions and speech), I mostly use third person, and I have all kinds of chars! Male, female, non- binary, etc.
NSFW is ok with me and I prefer it when it slowly builds up to that. So yeah, hi.


----------



## Cromwell (Apr 14, 2021)

Astro-sArtShop said:


> Helloo!  been loking for a fantasy roleplay as well
> IMy Discord is AstroRey#2535 so feel free to DM me any time you want
> I am semi- lit (5+ lines including actions and speech), I mostly use third person, and I have all kinds of chars! Male, female, non- binary, etc.
> NSFW is ok with me and I prefer it when it slowly builds up to that. So yeah, hi.


Hello, I might be interested in doing an rp. Just dm me for more info


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 14, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello, I might be interested in doing an rp. Just dm me for more info


Sure thing! Ill send you a message right away


----------



## Cromwell (Apr 28, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (May 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (May 10, 2021)

edited post


----------



## Cromwell (May 16, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 6, 2021)

boop


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

Pardon me, but didn't we try before? I forgot. ^^'


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Pardon me, but didn't we try before? I forgot. ^^'


I think we have actually


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> I think we have actually



So um, what happened?


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So um, what happened?


Life and interest at the time got in the way sadly.


----------



## KohleCoke (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello! I just wanna say right off the bat, I'm seventeen, and shall be turning 18 on the 4th of October 2021. I wanted to just present myself as either an SFW RP partner or a future NSFW RP partner.

I am able to send a paragraph or more, assuming I have enough to go off of. If you'd ever be interested in any like military or police/SWAT RPs, I'd be excited to show myself as a possible candiate.


----------



## Cromwell (Aug 4, 2021)

RykerTheRacc said:


> Hello! I just wanna say right off the bat, I'm seventeen, and shall be turning 18 on the 4th of October 2021. I wanted to just present myself as either an SFW RP partner or a future NSFW RP partner.
> 
> I am able to send a paragraph or more, assuming I have enough to go off of. If you'd ever be interested in any like military or police/SWAT RPs, I'd be excited to show myself as a possible candiate.


I'll take your offer into to consideration. I'm quite picky on whom I'll rp with at the moment since I'm looking for literate people to rp with. Military stuff is a genre I might be interested in doing .


----------



## KohleCoke (Aug 5, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> I'll take your offer into to consideration. I'm quite picky on whom I'll rp with at the moment since I'm looking for literate people to rp with. Military stuff is a genre I might be interested in doing .


If you ever wanna talk or do a test rp just to make sure, go ahdad and pop me a PM! I


----------



## KohleCoke (Aug 5, 2021)

RykerTheRacc said:


> If you ever wanna talk or do a test rp just to make sure, go ahdad and pop me a PM! I


Will always answer when I can! I have a couple soc. Medias in my profile. RykerTheRacc for most of em. Telegram, discord, twitter, instagram.


----------



## Cromwell (Oct 13, 2021)

bumpo


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 4, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 14, 2021)

boop


----------



## Pidovey (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello! I’m aware your preference for roleplay is users above 18, but I’d be interested in SFW roleplay. You can contact me on Discord, Telegram or through FA forums if you so please. I’m a literate/competent roleplayer, I’m mostly interested in slice-of-life roleplay but I’m open to anything and we can discuss it further. Below is an attachment of my fursona/roleplay character! No hard feelings if you’re not interested, I understand.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 25, 2022)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (May 13, 2022)

boop


----------



## Allenisoki (May 13, 2022)

I’m up for some rp! And I love what you sre comfortable with! I hope I can rp with you on discord!


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 7, 2022)

bumpo


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 7, 2022)

Cromwell said:


> bumpo


Hello I am interested. I admire your determination, bumping 2yo thread. I have fursona called Naia, she is red fox with her own uniwersum based on sci fi, violence but with room for romance. Also I have story for her, but I could put It outside to see how would she act in other scenarios than expected. I am open for romance/smut rp, but please do not make it cringy/clingy. Also there could be a lot of violence involving this character. But could, and It is not a must. Pm me if interested.

I am in Eu timezone (6 hours ahead of US, It is 12:07 at time of my writing.) Irl male (lol)


----------



## Cromwell (Aug 13, 2022)

bumpo


----------



## VaudevillianVillain (Aug 13, 2022)

Cromwell said:


> bumpo


Howdy! I'm interested in potentially working something out that _might _intrigue you. You are more than welcome to hit me up in private messages to discuss there, or simply send me across your Discord username so I can add you there. Hopefully I'll see ya around!


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 30, 2022)

once again looking


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 1, 2022)

I could try if you want.


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 2, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I could try if you want.


Perhaps, what characters do you have?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 2, 2022)

Cromwell said:


> Perhaps, what characters do you have?



Uhhh don't have any yet 
maybe my bat character in my pfp but... I don't have a lot. could someone help that


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> maybe my bat character in my pfp but... I don't have a lot. could someone help that


what exactly do you need help with


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> what exactly do you need help with


I don't know if i really have more characters to satisfy anyone with idk 
sorry if i bothered you again!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I don't know if i really have more characters to satisfy anyone with idk
> sorry if i bothered you again!


You can just play as the blue bat if you want, no-one forces you to play as anything else


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> You can just play as the blue bat if you want, no-one forces you to play as anything else


thanks, then.


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 19, 2022)

welp this might be the last bump for this thread it seems


----------

